# ***   Golfers    Panties  ****



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

The Swede's wife steps up to the tee and, as she bends
over to place her ball, a gust of wind blows her skirt
up and reveals her lack of underwear.
'Good God, woman! Why aren't you wearing any
skivvies?', Ole demanded. Well, you don't give me enough housekeeping
money to afford any.'
The Swede immediately reaches into his pocket and
says, 'For the sake of decency, here's a 50.
Go and buy yourself some underwear.'

Next, the Irishman's wife bends over to set her ball
on the tee. Her skirt also blows up to show that she,
too, is wearing no undies.
'Sweet Mudder of Jaysus, woman! You've no knickers on. Why not?'
She replies, 'I can't afford any on the money you give me.'
Patrick reaches into his pocket and says ,
'For the sake of decency, here's a 20.
Go and buy yourself some underwear!'

Lastly, the Scotsman's wife bends over.
The wind also takes her skirt over her head
to reveal that she, too, is naked under it.
'Fur Christ’s sake, Aggie! Where the friggin hell
are yer drawers?'
She too explains, 'You dinnae give me enough
money tae be able tae afford any.'
The Scotsman reaches into his pocket and says, 'Well,
fur the love 'o decency, here's a comb......
Tidy yerself up a bit.


----------

